# New Recurve



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

My wife went to visit her parents a couple of weeks ago and brought back an old recurve for me. I finally got around to buying a bow stringer and tried it out this afternoon. I have to say, I was impressed. It doesn't seem like a really nice bow, but after 5 minutes I was shooting pretty good groups. Of course, this was only at 10 yards, but I was pleased nonetheless. It makes me wonder, could I actually kill something with this....? 8)

[attachment=2:2hwy6i2a]DSCN1913.JPG[/attachment:2hwy6i2a]
[attachment=1:2hwy6i2a]DSCN1909.JPG[/attachment:2hwy6i2a]
[attachment=0:2hwy6i2a]DSCN1910.JPG[/attachment:2hwy6i2a]


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice group. That string looks way too short for that bow... What is the brace height on it? (distance from the throat of the grip to the string)


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Agree with Tex String is way to short.Be Careful. 
the bow happen to be an old Bear? Super group at 10 yds.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks guys. I measured the brace height at just over 8.5". Just to be sure, I measured the ATA length, which measured out at 49". On the bow it says 52" so I'm sure you're right. I guess I'll go shopping for a new string. Any suggestions for determining the proper string length or do I just experiment until I get the proper ATA length? I did some looking around online and couldn't find any specs that gave the proper string length. 

Oldfudd, the bow is a Blackhawk Avenger--43# at 28".


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

By the way, the current string measures 48" when unstrung.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Go to this link and buy this string in a 52" 
http://www.3riversarchery.com/Bow+Acces ... oduct.html


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That is a WAY cool store you linked to Tex. Some neat stuff there.

48" unstrung? Probably 48" when its strung too! ;-)


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks, gentlemen.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

AF CYN said:


> Thanks, gentlemen.


You're welcome. While you're there, get some nock points, nock pliers, and a bow square too. The brace height on that bow should probably be in the 7.5 to 8.5 range. You'll want to fiddle-faddle with it when you get your string to see where it shoots the best. Changing the brace height is as simple as twisting or untwisting the string. The best spot is usually a happy medium between fast, whippy and loud, and quiet, slow sluggish. You want fast, quiet and smooth.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="AF CYN":r9a3dk2h]Thanks, gentlemen.


 *You want fast, quiet and smooth*. [/quote:r9a3dk2h]

He had that but now he's shooting this old recurve! :mrgreen:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Go to this link and buy this string in a 52"
> http://www.3riversarchery.com/Bow+Acces ... oduct.html


I have a good idea. Why don't you tell me what colors you want, pm me your address and I'll make you a couple flemish twist bowstrings for free! Can't beat that deal!
Chuck.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Red and black, 58 inch... :mrgreen:


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

[/quote]I have a good idea. Why don't you tell me what colors you want, pm me your address and I'll make you a couple flemish twist bowstrings for free! Can't beat that deal!
Chuck.[/quote]

Thanks, Longbow. PM sent.


----------



## rdoggsilva (Apr 6, 2011)

Also try trad gang. com great site for traditional archery. They have a search engine and the forum has great info. I spend a lot of time on there. Also a lot of Utah archerys are on it. Lots of luck with that recurve.


----------



## valagar15 (Sep 7, 2013)

hey, i have this same bow and my string is measuring 49 1/2" and when fully untwisted it is 9" for a brace height. So does this mean I need the 52" string length as well in order to bring the brace height in closer.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Valagar, pm sent.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I just learned how to make strings too. Come over and bring yer bow!


----------



## Birdbow (Sep 22, 2009)

Good to see more guys on here getting into trad archery. It's an awesome feeling to look at a spot, draw and hit it. Keep it up its a fun journey.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Birdbow just built me the most beautiful recurve I have ever laid eyes on... I will post pics and show it off. Thanks Mike!


----------

